# Staff Sergeant Eric Kocher Interview



## Smurf (Feb 22, 2011)

Interesting set of interviews. Seems like a really down to earth guy. Enjoy.

http://bigthink.com/erickocher


----------



## dknob (Feb 23, 2011)

pretty entertaining guy


----------



## Smurf (Feb 27, 2011)

dknob said:


> pretty entertaining guy


Yeah he seems like a smart dude


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 27, 2011)

Love the basic training comments on the USMC vs the other services...


----------



## money5555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yea def good stuff.  I remember the scene he's talking about in Generation Kill during his first firefight.

My girlfriend's cousin was part of Task Force Tarawa.  They had gone in to Nasariya a day before the recon batt got there.  He actually is pretty comfortable talking about it.  He said they lost a lot of good Marines there.  That's what Kocher was talking about when he said they were driving through to help out with the medivacs.


----------

